# Wtf??? (CometChat content)



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Why am I getting this annoying pop up "Comet Chat" when am on the GC site now???


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Kinda wonderin' myself - just ran a virus scan to make sure I didn't pick up anything - but it's only on this site.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Not getting anything here...

~Andrew


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am working on a chat function integration. Still playing around with it. I am looking to see if we can get it to work user to user. This will come in handy if a member wants to ask another a quick question vs using the PM system. Bare with me as I work through the bugs and functions.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am working on a chat function integration. Still playing around with it. I am looking to see if we can get it to work user to user. This will come in handy if a member wants to ask another a quick question vs using the PM system. Bare with me as I work through the bugs and functions.



Thats a great feature. There was a London area golf forum I belonged to that had that and it was very useful.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am working on a chat function integration. Still playing around with it. I am looking to see if we can get it to work user to user. This will come in handy if a member wants to ask another a quick question vs using the PM system. Bare with me as I work through the bugs and functions.


Good idea !
Another reason why I like this place :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I like it too. I find PMs to be a bothersome way of doing things, especially when you can only send 1 every 60 seconds.

But wouldn't integrating chat put stress on the server? I'm guessing reducing server queries is the reason we can only search every 20 seconds and PM once a minute.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The bar at the bottom of the browser appears to be the default location of the chat function. Right now, as I can figure out, it works very similar to MSN messenger in that you have to add a person as a friend. You do this through your userCP area. Once that person is added as a friend they show up on your friends list. Then it's the same as msn essentially. 

I would like to get around the adding a friend thing if possible and just have the ability to start a chat with anyone you want. Still working on that idea.

however, we may have to live with the chat bar down the bottom. If most people find it annoying we may have to skip the whole idea. Not sure if there is another way around that. I have it turned off right now while I work through some things.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I like it too. I find PMs to be a bothersome way of doing things, especially when you can only send 1 every 60 seconds.
> 
> But wouldn't integrating chat put stress on the server? I'm guessing reducing server queries is the reason we can only search every 20 seconds and PM once a minute.


This is something to consider. There may be ways to limit the load as well. But need to fugure out how much we are dealing with here.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> But wouldn't integrating chat put stress on the server? I'm guessing reducing server queries is the reason we can only search every 20 seconds and PM once a minute.


Those limits are most likely in place to stop bots from causing denial of service attacks by sending PM after PM or doing search after search.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Those limits are most likely in place to stop bots from causing denial of service attacks by sending PM after PM or doing search after search.


Thats correct.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, so everyone start adding everyone else as a friend!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I like it too. I find PMs to be a bothersome way of doing things, *especially when you can only send 1 every 60 seconds* .


well aren't you just the Chatty Cathy

:wave:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is something to consider. There may be ways to limit the load as well. But need to fugure out how much we are dealing with here.


If this is based on Internet Relay Chat (IRC) be aware that it is a very, insecure form of communication. That is why we have banned IRCs at work.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Big_Daddy said:


> If this is based on Internet Relay Chat (IRC) be aware that it is a very, insecure form of communication. That is why we have banned IRCs at work.


This one runs completely off the site and our own server. PHP based system. So I am thinking we are OK in terms of security. At least I think so.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Deleted*

Oh forget it,......


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

My initial thought is you could set up a script on your DB server that adds everyone to each other's friends list automatically in the DB on the backend?

I suppose that would open up a few other things that we see here on the frontend in vBulletin, but those are probably configurable as well.

Either way cool function, rock on. :rockon2:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone help me to find a way to stop CometChat from making my home system "hang" ?

I assume that my aging Widows 98 does not support CometChat.

If I can't get around this, I'll only be able to logon at work... this will not meet the needs of my addiction to the forum 

I might have buy a new computer.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Win98??? Really? Wow. Load up on some RAM and upgrade to XP is about all I can suggest. (Other than get a newer PC, that is.)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Can anyone help me to find a way to stop CometChat from making my home system "hang" ?
> 
> I assume that my aging Widows 98 does not support CometChat.
> 
> ...


Ya know Dave, "Vintage" in PCs isn't quite the same as "Vintage" in guitars!! :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Ya know Dave, "Vintage" in PCs isn't quite the same as "Vintage" in guitars!! :smile:


Worse yet...I just retubed the CPU.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyway of disabling this Comet Chat feature?

Upon "initialing" it temporarily slows down the loading of the page and is VERY annoying. It also uses up page space that I don't have excess of. 

Thanks


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Can anyone help me to find a way to stop CometChat from making my home system "hang" ?
> 
> I assume that my aging Widows 98 does not support CometChat.
> 
> ...


You're better off buying a new machine. A computer store around the corner from my office sells refurb P4's with 500 MB RAM and a legitimate OEM copy of XP for $160. I'm sure you could find a similar deal in your city.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I did a search and it appears as though you CANNOT disable Comet Chat. This is unfortunate.

I go to great lengths, not to mention cost, to ensure that my computer system is kept free of viruses, malware/spyware hits and its registry kept clean and have learned the hard way not to trust any piece of online activity software that doesn't allow for its disabling. 

I vote not to keep this feature unless it can be disabled by the individual user.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> I did a search and it appears as though you CANNOT disable Comet Chat. This is unfortunate.
> 
> I go to great lengths, not to mention cost, to ensure that my computer system is kept free of viruses, malware/spyware hits and its registry kept clean and have learned the hard way not to trust any piece of online activity software that doesn't allow for its disabling.
> 
> I vote not to keep this feature unless it can be disabled by the individual user.


I would imagine there are a lot of features that you can't disable on this site. I doubt that the comet chat feature is doing anything to your registry or installing anything to your hard drive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> I did a search and it appears as though you CANNOT disable Comet Chat. This is unfortunate.
> 
> I go to great lengths, not to mention cost, to ensure that my computer system is kept free of viruses, malware/spyware hits and its registry kept clean and have learned the hard way not to trust any piece of online activity software that doesn't allow for its disabling.
> 
> I vote not to keep this feature unless it can be *disabled by the individual user*.


I would vote the same....only because I can't logon to the forum at home now. 

I will be upgrading my system...but I hate to have to do it now (I do have reasons for waiting a bit longer).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I would imagine there are a lot of features that you can't disable on this site. I doubt that the comet chat feature is doing anything to your registry or installing anything to your hard drive.


You doubt it? 

Yahoo messenger wiped out an almost brand new computer of mine because I didn't doubt its security enough and suspected all was good ..... Rogers internet piggybacked its installation afterall.

I chalked that one up to a lesson learned. 

If Comet Chat was all good they'd have no troubles allowing you to disable it. But they don't so be suspicious.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Might as well chalk me up as a vote against it. I can't see myself ever having to use it. PM's are good enough, and I can always get emails from members if necessary.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pneumonic said:


> You doubt it?
> 
> Yahoo messenger wiped out an almost brand new computer of mine because I didn't doubt its security enough and suspected all was good ..... Rogers internet piggybacked its installation afterall.
> 
> ...


Comet Chat is 100% stand alone. It does not connect to anything outside of the site that it is on. It is just a script that runs chat, but it is on an individual licence basis. Not like Yahoo or MSN where you are connecting to their servers.

Having said all that, I am not sure we will integrate it. I am still trying to get it to work. Once I get that far we will have to decide if we keep it or it goes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pneumonic said:


> I did a search and it appears as though you CANNOT disable Comet Chat. This is unfortunate.
> 
> I go to great lengths, not to mention cost, to ensure that my computer system is kept free of viruses, malware/spyware hits and its registry kept clean and have learned the hard way not to trust any piece of online activity software that doesn't allow for its disabling.
> 
> I vote not to keep this feature unless it can be disabled by the individual user.


That is a feature that has been asked for and I beleive the developers are working on it. For those of you that use Facebook this is basically the same thing. Comet Chat is on version 1.1 so they are learning and changing based on user feedback. The thing about these guys is that they are not vBulletin experts and we vBulletin people are used to tons of options and control features. This is something they need to learn for this vBulletin edition they have made.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> You doubt it?
> 
> Yahoo messenger wiped out an almost brand new computer of mine because I didn't doubt its security enough and suspected all was good ..... Rogers internet piggybacked its installation afterall.
> 
> ...



Yeah big difference. MSN messenger is an actual program that installs to your computer. Even then I've used MSN since the beginning and have never had a problem. Of course I don't accept attachments from anyone I don't know.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah big difference. MSN messenger is an actual program that installs to your computer. Even then I've used MSN since the beginning and have never had a problem. Of course I don't accept attachments from anyone I don't know.


Exactly. This does not intall to your computer, it does not even require anything from you. It runs 100% on my server and requires nothing of the users machine.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

greco said:


> I would vote the same....only because I can't logon to the forum at home now.
> 
> I will be upgrading my system...but I hate to have to do it now (I do have reasons for waiting a bit longer).
> 
> ...


Dave, are you gonna be at the Riff Wrath jam on Saturday? If so, talk to me about getting you a new system. OK, not new but maybe better than what you have currently. I have tons of 'puter parts sitting around...I'm sure I could put something together for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Dave, are you gonna be at the Riff Wrath jam on Saturday? If so, talk to me about getting you a new system. OK, not new but maybe better than what you have currently. I have tons of 'puter parts sitting around...I'm sure I could put something together for you.


Thanks...PM sent

Dave


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah big difference. MSN messenger is an actual program that installs to your computer. Even then I've used MSN since the beginning and have never had a problem. Of course I don't accept attachments from anyone I don't know.


My point wasn't that they are the same or even similar. My point was to be prudent and not blindly trust just anything that works on your computer.

I have been dinged for being too trustworthy previously and won't have it happen to me again. If I cannot disable or remove something that appears/works on my computer I am cautious of it. 

I would be fine with the Comet program if it allowed itself to be disabled. Since that is not an option, then I am HIGHLY suspicious of the intent of it. I mean, the programmers could easily have instituted a disable feature on it but, for some reason, have chosen not too. Right?


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Exactly. This does not intall to your computer, it does not even require anything from you. It runs 100% on my server and requires nothing of the users machine.


It must require something on my end because it causes "pause" on one of my machines each and every time I view a thread on these pages.

As mentioned previously, I have an issue with the fact that the Comet folks don't allow you to disable this feature. It would be interesting to find out why this is so ...............


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh god, make it stop! Every time I load a new page or go to do something I have to wait for this thing to "initialize." ARGH! It is so bad I have been leaving the site out of frustration.

Do we really need this? The whole point of the site is to have a _collective_ conversation, not allow a bunch of individuals to text each other . . .

Regarding PMS, I would never use the chat feature to do a deal. I want a stored document of all correspondence and PMs work perfectly. 

Finally, why is there a "Buy CometChat" button on the left side of my screen. I don't come here to buy software.

YUCK
TG


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> It must require something on my end because it causes "pause" on one of my machines each and every time I view a thread on these pages.


I requires your browser to load it. The same thing would happen if you try to load a very large graphic in your browser. It would take a while. I am not sure why others are experiencing a pause. I notice no change at work or at home. I use Firefox 3.0.13 at work and Internet Explorer 7.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I requires your browser to load it. The same thing would happen if you try to load a very large graphic in your browser. It would take a while. I am not sure why others are experiencing a pause. I notice no change at work or at home. I use Firefox 3.0.13 at work and Internet Explorer 7.


Whatever the reason it's a PITA for me and I am highly suspicious that I am unable to disable it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

There was zero delay what so ever on my system with it. I'm running IE8.

Details:
It uses AJAX to do call backs to the server and is all java script from a client stand point.

Pneumonic, being suspicous over something you don't understand is smart. But in this case, don't worry, it isn't installing anything on your machine, it's just running inside your browser and talking back to Scott's server. For those reason's there is no way to turn it off right now but hopefully with the help of the developers that option can be added to the UserCP or something.

trayner_garnet: The buy it button isn't directed to you. It's directed at Scott while he's running the trial on his server.

PS) This is the same messenger used inside of Facebook.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There was zero delay what so ever on my system with it. I'm running IE8.
> 
> Details:
> It uses AJAX to do call backs to the server and is all java script from a client stand point.
> ...


With all due respect, Jeff I won't trust it.

I submit that this program not be implemented until such time as the developers finish the program off properly and allow it to be user disabled and operate in such a way as to not slow down the computer that is being forced to run it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> With all due respect, Jeff I won't trust it.
> 
> I submit that this program not be implemented until such time as the developers finish the program off properly and allow it to be user disabled and operate in such a way as to not slow down the computer that is being forced to run it.


1) It's not a program
2) The developers don't program it to disable it.

It's embedded server side php code that generates html and client side java script which then does ajax call backs to other server side code. Disabling it requires some type of forum option so the existing forum php code doesn't include the comet chat php code when generating all the different pages for a particular user/member.

Scott will be talking to the comet chat people on how to achieve this and if it's unachievable the comet chat feature most likely won't be implemented permanently.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> 1) It's not a program
> 2) The developers don't program it to disable it.
> 
> It's embedded server side php code that generates html and client side java script which then does ajax call backs to other server side code. Disabling it requires some type of forum option so the existing forum php code doesn't include the comet chat php code when generating all the different pages for a particular user/member.
> ...


Whatever the technical wizardry involved ..... I would prefer not to be "forced" to have to use this feature while surfing in here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> 1) It's not a program
> 2) The developers don't program it to disable it.
> 
> It's embedded server side php code that generates html and client side java script which then does ajax call backs to other server side code. Disabling it requires some type of forum option so the existing forum php code doesn't include the comet chat php code when generating all the different pages for a particular user/member.
> ...


Thats one of the reasons I looked at this one. It does not force the use of a program nor does it connect to some third party site. if they can work out a few bugs on this program and get some kind of feature that allows users to turn it off, then I think it could be very useful and become a pretty good tool for a lot of us. 

I will see what we can do with the developers. For now, I have taken the script out.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It's gone!!! Yeah! :wave:

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My retubed CPU with Windows 98 thanks you.

BTW...I am looking into upgrading soon.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

THANK YOU for getting rid of the chat thing! If I want to chat I'll go to my local coffee shop. I can't stand scrolling and having this thing follow me as I do. Bugs the crap out of me. Like one of those sites that has a little tag following you everywhere you go asking 'Was this page useful?'

Besides, even if it had the option to opt out of using it, it would simply install something on my computer that tells it to turn of when I log on. So what would happen if I just drop by to lurk? Yup the chat bar would be there. Thanks again for removing it. I love this place.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will see what we can do with the developers. For now, I have taken the script out.


Could you please let us know (a bit in advance) if/when you will be trying CometChat again.

A warning would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah thanks for disabling it. I didn't like it either as it was slowing down my browser (IE8).


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> You doubt it?
> 
> Yahoo messenger wiped out an almost brand new computer of mine because I didn't doubt its security enough and suspected all was good ..... Rogers internet piggybacked its installation afterall.
> 
> ...


what? you let yahoo wipe out your pc? in what way? did it just no longer work, or did it eat your hard drives? i never used yahoo but thats because im not interested in chatting-
im on the internet even when im not on it. its always connected. never had a virus, or a spy or anything wipe out my stuff. not for seven years. ive reformatted a few times to cure driver problems, but hey. ive never used a firewall or antivirus. i game online for years- i fix pcs for cash- only idiots get theyre pcs wiped out by anything.
and folks are throwing away decent pcs every day.

if you dont want to lose it- tranfer it elsewhere. how hard is that?

just this week i had to totally change the way my email works-in consequence i had to do a bit of work to set it up so its comfortable and i can navigate it easily.

so what.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Regardless of what it does in someone's computer, as long as there is no noticeable change in the way people's computers react, not very many will care. I think the main issue with the comet chat was that it doesn't work with vBulletin seamlessly like it does with Facebook. If it can work without anybody even noticing it's there, we wouldn't be hearing most of the reactions that people have posted in here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am testing the chat function again. Links have been removed and we are working on users being able to turn the system off if they choose. Those who wish to try it at this time just need to add a user as a friend through the userCP area. Working on also eliminating the need to add someone before you can chat with them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

For those running ancient hardware and browsers here is a list of compatible browser versions:

Internet Explorer 6+
Mozilla Firefox 1.5+
Opera 8+
Safari 2+
Chrome 1+


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The chat function is working very well at this time. Users who wish to shut it off can do so by going to the userCP area and click on "Edit Your Details" There you will see a drop down menu selection for the chat function. Just select "No" if you wish to disable it.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I had it turned on previously, but had to go into the CP and hit Save Changes again to get it running. Seems way faster now!

Any progress on getting everyone added to everyone else's friends list?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Peter said:


> Any progress on getting everyone added to everyone else's friends list?


We won't be getting everyone added to everyone's friends list. Hopefully they will be able to populate the "Who's online" with people that are actively logged into the forum instead of using the friend system.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The chat function is working very well at this time. Users who wish to shut it off can do so by going to the userCP area and click on "Edit Your Details" There you will see a drop down menu selection for the chat function. *Just select "No" if you wish to disable it*.


Thank you for creating/enabling this option.

Cheers

Dave


----------

